# 2.6.4-rc1 to 2.6.8-gentoo-r8 and USB storage (Panasonic)

## Mikko_PKP

Just adding to the long list of USB storage related worries I've found so far. I migrated from Debian unstable 2.4.20 to Gentoo 2.6.4-rc1 last weekend, and I'm trying to get everything running again. I ran into the largest problem with my digital camera, Panasonic DMC-FZ1 Lumix, which is visible as a USB mass storage device. When I plug it in, I get this in /var/log/messages:

```

Mar 16 21:51:04 brutus SCSI device sda: 124161 512-byte hdwr sectors (64 MB)

Mar 16 21:51:04 brutus sda: assuming Write Enabled

Mar 16 21:51:04 brutus sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Mar 16 21:51:04 brutus /dev/scsi/host4/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

Mar 16 21:51:04 brutus Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi4, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Mar 16 21:51:04 brutus Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi4, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0Mar 16 21:51:04 brutus WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

Mar 16 21:51:04 brutus USB Mass Storage device found at 6

```

Then when I try to mount /dev/sda, it tells me there's no media. Now I know that a lot of people have had the same issue, but they have used older kernels and they've been hand-configured. I however used genkernel, because my hardware changes a lot and I wanted autodetection. Can I patch my kernel according to the instructions I found elsewhere and then run genkernel again, or is there another way to do this? Needless to say, this worked fine on 2.4.20 (not willing to downgrade though  :Smile:  )

Help much appreciated.Last edited by Mikko_PKP on Wed Oct 27, 2004 1:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## umk

i am having the same problem, everything shows up fine in the usb infos and i get /dev/sda1 created, all modules loaded properly - everything should work - but it tells me

```
root # mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/photo/

mount: No medium found
```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

i am running linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r2 as my kernel, btw, and have a panasonic dmc-lc20 - which always worked perfectly before under other various linuxes (including an older gentoo and a more recent mandrake, but this is the first time i have tried with a 2.6 kernel)

any ideas?

----------

## trawi

How adventures are you? If you use an usb storage device you should consider making the switch to udev: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

It's pain at first but makes live a lot easier (especially if you have things like a pcmcia usb2 card + usb2 storage and do a lot of hotplugging).

Have you tried a simple 'fdsik /dev/sda' and check if you can access the portition table. If you can't your /dev/sda leads to nowhere. If you can something is wrong with your mount options.

----------

## umk

yeah fdisk /dev/sda wouldn't come up with anything, even though the /dev devices had been created upon connection of the camera.  so i guess it is pointing to nowhere. in a few days i'll have the time to try the switch to udev, and i'll post back on how that works out for me. btw - i'm not using usb2 or pcmcia for this, just plain old usb and usb-storage.  i was surprised that it didn't work, being so standard and having worked before.

----------

## R!tman

I just ordered my Panasonic DMC-FZ 10, probably quite similar problems with it, getting it to work. I would appreciate, if you guys post how far you have come.

I will post how for I come myself, of course.

----------

## Mikko_PKP

Haven't really had time to look into this, been busy with work & just kept my system stable. I upgraded to mm-sources (2.6.4-mm1), partly for stability reasons, but also hoping to find a solution. Well, I didn't. One of these days I might get the spark to go kernel again, I'll post whatever I run into. For now I've just been unloading the camera on my WinXP/Mandrake9.2 laptop...

----------

## umk

i made the switch to udev, remarkably painless in itself, but i still get the same error with my camera.  originally there was no /dev/scsi subdirectory (which shouldn't matter really) but i edited the /etc/udev/udev.rules file adding the following:

```
BUS="scsi", KERNEL="sd*", PROGRAM="/etc/udev/scripts/scsi-devfs.sh sd %b %n", NAME="%c{1}", SYMLINK="%c{2} %k %c{3} %c{4}"

BUS="scsi", KERNEL="sr*", PROGRAM="/etc/udev/scripts/scsi-devfs.sh sr %b %n", NAME="%c{1}", SYMLINK="%c{2} %k %c{3} %c{4}"

BUS="scsi", KERNEL="st*", PROGRAM="/etc/udev/scripts/scsi-devfs.sh st %b %n", NAME="%c{1}", SYMLINK="%c{2} %k %c{3} %c{4}"

BUS="scsi", KERNEL="sg*", PROGRAM="/etc/udev/scripts/scsi-devfs.sh sg %b %n", NAME="%c{1}", SYMLINK="%c{2} %k %c{3} %c{4}"
```

which did get me a /dev/scsi created when i turned on my camera, but didn't help me in mounting it.  it's odd because everything seems like it is working, as would be noted from my /var/log/messages output:

```
Mar 30 23:45:00 yendo usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 2

Mar 30 23:45:05 yendo usb 1-2: control timeout on ep0out

Mar 30 23:45:06 yendo Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Mar 30 23:45:06 yendo scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Mar 30 23:45:06 yendo Vendor: MATSHITA  Model: DMC-LC20          Rev:

Mar 30 23:45:06 yendo Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Mar 30 23:45:06 yendo WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

Mar 30 23:45:06 yendo USB Mass Storage device found at 2

Mar 30 23:45:06 yendo drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

Mar 30 23:45:06 yendo USB Mass Storage support registered.

Mar 30 23:45:07 yendo scsi.agent[6909]: disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.2/usb1/1-2/1-2:1.0/host0/0:0:0:0

Mar 30 23:45:07 yendo SCSI device sda: 246017 512-byte hdwr sectors (126 MB)

Mar 30 23:45:07 yendo sda: assuming Write Enabled

Mar 30 23:45:07 yendo sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Mar 30 23:45:07 yendo /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

Mar 30 23:45:07 yendo Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
```

as a side note, even before i got /dev/scsi to show up, it reported the line with /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 - which is why i made sure i could get that up, in case it was vital (apparently it makes no difference).

as another side note, i added this line to get a /dev/camera, so i wouldn't have to deal with /dev/sda1 and all that:

```
BUS="scsi", SYSFS{vendor}="MATSHITA", SYSFS{model}="DMC-LC20        ", KERNEL="sd?1", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="camera"
```

which works, when i turn my camera on i get a symlink from /dev/camera as well...but, of course, that gets me nowhere for the moment.

so...any other good ideas?  anyone have any success upgrading the kernel?  i'm still running 2.6.3-gentoo-dev...anyone using mm-sources having better luck?

----------

## Mikko_PKP

As I mentioned above, I switched to mm-sources, no change.

----------

## umk

i just switched to gentoo-dev-2.6.5 and that fails in the same manner as the others   :Sad: 

----------

## Mikko_PKP

Currently running 2.6.5-mm6, with no difference. This is starting to get slightly annoying, would use the camera more if I didn't have to unload it with the laptop every time  :Smile:  It's bizarre that this is the umpteenth kernel version already and there's still no fix.

----------

## R!tman

It took a while for the camera to arrive. It is great, a Panasonic DMC FZ 10. 

Sorry to disappoint you guys, but it worked out of the box with gentoo. I simply mounted /dev/sdb1. I use gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5-r1. I can post my config if you want.

----------

## Mikko_PKP

Yes, please do.

----------

## R!tman

I am not currently on my home computer. I will post it this evening.

It does not work by just 

```
mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/cam
```

because there is not /dev/sda1 when the camera is plugged in and turned on. I have to 

```
fdisk /dev/sda
```

and quit out of fdisk directly (as root of course), then /dev/sda1 is there and everything works fine.

I am working on the problem. Strangely this behavior does not occur with my mp3 player...

----------

## Mikko_PKP

Behaves differently, then. I have /dev/sda1 visible immediately, but cannot fdisk /dev/sda because it says that the device cannot be opened.

----------

## R!tman

```
wget http://n.ethz.ch/student/homartin/download/.config
```

This is my kernel-config file. I use gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5-r1. Good Luck.

BTW, I could not get /dev/sda1 without using fdisk. I made another post regarding this: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=164555

----------

## AlterEgo

Mikko_PKP, umk, and others,

would you mind checking  this  big report for me? 

In summary (read the bug report for details):

I find, after having investigated the "no medium found"issue, that it only occurs if udev.rules is not in its original state: the moment I add an extra line to udev.rules, my card reader will start coughing "no medium found". 

If this happens to you too, please update the bug-report and/or  this thread.

Thanks!

----------

## R!tman

Just made the switch to udev. All better now. OK, it worked for me with this little trick, but now everything is fine  :Very Happy: .

----------

## R!tman

@AlterEgo:

 Just read the bug report. Sorry, a little late and nothing like this on my machine. Like I said in my last post, everything works. Even better as with devfs.

----------

## Mikko_PKP

I'll bring this topic back up since I still can't get things to work properly.

Had a hard drive crash a couple of months ago and rebuilt my entire system, did away with genkernel and now I have everything hand-configured, cups running, CD-RW working under ATAPI, everything fine. Didn't really bother about the camera for a while, just used the WinXP laptop to download images. Some time ago I looked at udev and thought that might be helpful. I took a look at the Gentoo udev tutorial and tried to install everything correctly. However, nothing still works.

Using this simple udev.rules file I did manage to get the camera to show up one single time. 

```

BUS="usb", SYSFS{manufacturer}="Panasonic", KERNEL="sd?1", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="camera"
```

It made the symlink /dev/camera as it should have, but refused to mount it with the infamous "no medium found". I then realised I didn't have vfat loaded, so I modprobed vfat and tried again - nothing, can't even see /sys/block/sda/sda1 anymore - thus, udev won't create the symlink even though the camera is detected. After plugging it in, tail /var/log/messages gives me:

```

Oct 27 15:49:04 brutus usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Oct 27 15:49:04 brutus usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Oct 27 15:49:04 brutus usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Oct 27 15:49:04 brutus usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Oct 27 15:49:04 brutus usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Oct 27 15:49:04 brutus usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x43425355 T 0x15a R 512 Stat 0x80

Oct 27 15:49:04 brutus usb-storage: Bulk logical error

Oct 27 15:49:04 brutus usb-storage: -- transport indicates error, resetting

Oct 27 15:49:04 brutus usb-storage: usb_stor_Bulk_reset called

Oct 27 15:49:04 brutus usb-storage: usb_stor_control_msg: rq=ff rqtype=21 value=0000 index=00 len=0

```

Where did I go wrong, and how can this one thing be so bloody difficult  :Smile: 

----------

## To

Are you still using that kernel? If not better open a new topic or change it

Tó

----------

## Mikko_PKP

Point taken, edited my first post.

----------

